# Is Germany RV Friendly



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
We are forsaking the delights of Sain this winter and are contemplating Germany in late August, September.
Not sure about the roads and campsites as we are 36' long plus our car.
Any help would be appreciated.
Regards
Terry


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

We do a Trip to Germany Every year and have found it very MH friendly, there Stellplatz are first class and the Transport system is superb. As you can perhaps imagine their roads and infrastructure is excellent. Have always found the locals very friendly.

Phil J


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

It will need a bit of planning. Yes Germany is very motorhome friendly but not all stellplatz will take your vehicle. If you can be a little more specific about area I might be able to help.

Ian


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Terry

Germany IS the land of the motorhome! It is very MH friendly and very well sorted and organised - as you could imagine. A much easier country to visit - for your 'wah' - than Spain! Stellplatze everywhere, some free, some cheap, some with facilities, some close to facilities - and, very friendly citizens. Obviously, you will have some limitiations on some stellplatze due to size but you should do OK. See www.bordatlas.de You can buy the book 'Reisemobil' (which has a few thousand stellplatz listed) in camping shops, bookstores etc. 
Obviously, there are also many, many excellent campsites. See CC club handbook Vol 2.

Sal


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Germany is probably the most motorhome friendly country in Europe. Lots of Germans tour with their huge Carthago's etc so you should have no problems but as previously mentioned, with such a big van you're not goingto fit on them all.
I would suggest you get yourself a copy of the >Bordatlas<. It lists Stellplatze that accept Motorhomes up to 12 mtrs.

pete


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

No wishing to be repetitive but all the previous posts are spot on. Bordatlas is the most useful publication and 2009 edition will probably not be available until March.

PS Do not forget your emissions stickers for both vehicles - Umwelt platten, see earlier MHF posts.

Gover


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

The 2009 Bordatlas is actually available in Germany now but should be available in UK from Vicarious books in the link I gave in early February.

For more info on the German Umweltzones have a look at the FAQ's post >here<

Pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

tel999 said:


> Hi
> We are forsaking the delights of Sain this winter and are contemplating Germany in late August, September.
> Not sure about the roads and campsites as we are 36' long plus our car.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Big time.

Tis the European home of motorhoming


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

GOVER said:


> Bordatlas is the most useful publication and 2009 edition will probably not be available until March.


Wrong! 

Bought mine last weekend at one of the paper shops at Cologne (Köln) central station.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Just to put a balanced view, we use "ADAC Stellplatz-Führer" for Germany, a huge thick book with thousands of sites (inc Lat/Long) although the two maps that come with it require a little care to avoid damage, each site marked with a clear red blob.

Err, it's in German........


----------

